# And Bam it all looks more modern



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 6, 2011)

Like I said here's the new look and feel I heard was coming, what do you all think? It will take some getting used to, but I would like to hear from you on page and upload/download speed plus the look(and so will Peter I think)?


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 6, 2011)

Different, for sure :huh:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 6, 2011)

Where did all my friends go only like 10-12 and I had 25+, and no latest PM'S on the front page?


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 6, 2011)

I thought I was doing something differently... lol


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 6, 2011)

OK I found them, there on the left hand pane now along with profile comments FYI.


----------



## mantiscraze (Sep 6, 2011)

I like the new look. Thought the forum was down, but guess just upgrading.


----------



## kitkat39 (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice new look.. but my picture looks funky now


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 6, 2011)

LOL, I know more pixels/resolution to use or something ?


----------



## twolfe (Sep 7, 2011)

I like that when you click on New Content, you have all of the options on the left.


----------



## Precarious (Sep 7, 2011)

My videos now show at full size so I'm happy. Needed an update.

Now we need some new emoticons to replace the unidentifiable and/or of questionable usefulness (i.e. :donatello: :alucard: :shaun: :sailor: , etc.).


----------



## sporeworld (Sep 7, 2011)

Ah! I got scared... thought I downloaded a virus or something.

(Change is good. Change is good. Change is good. Keep repeating... Change is good...)


----------



## Rick (Sep 7, 2011)

Whoa! How about a warning next time Peter!?

My profile pic is now my avatar and my avatar is now my profile pic. Weird.


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Sep 7, 2011)

I like the new look and feel of this so far. Pretty cool! :batman:


----------



## Ntsees (Sep 7, 2011)

Like what Tammy Wolfe said, I like the options on the left. Before, if I didn't get to read a post and left this site, it'd be gone the next time I come on to the site. I'd have to search for it if I even remember what it was called (it previously only viewed new posts based on from the last time i visited even if it was just 5 minutes ago). Also, another good thing is when there are people in the chat room, it shows the number of participants on the top. It'll take some getting used to but overall, I think it's an excellent improvement.


----------



## jrh3 (Sep 7, 2011)

nice


----------



## Peter Clausen (Sep 7, 2011)

Sorry Rick and All. It often takes weeks to get the new software implemented, but this just rolled out faster than usual. I had mentioned it in two somewhat random posts on the forum in the last few weeks, but there should have been an announcement. I went on a collecting trip this weekend and Tuesday and today were CRAZY packing days with the _Dynastes granti_ in season. The auto-save feature is a huge improvement as I've historically had to re-type long messages when my browser timed out.

Oh, yeah, they gave me a choice between being able to save the avatars or the profile pics. I chose the avatars. Their question didn't really make a lot of sense, but I figured I need to state a choice to get things moving along.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 7, 2011)

I dont think I like it, I am old woman and no likie change.... whatever you do Peter, (and yes u did mention it) do not take away this guy, he is my friend :tt2: and if you could move him to the first line so I don't have to search for him...... please......


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 7, 2011)

what the heck, where did my pic go... ? I look like a ghost! :wacko: :2guns: :hammer: :taz: YOUR MESSING WITH THE WRONG GUY! (planes , trains, and automobiles!)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 7, 2011)

I see you Peter... U cannot hide from mom!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey, we're both ghosts now! :tt2:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't understand how the new setup works, but that's OK , I never understood the old one, either. Just so long as the color scheme stays light and dark green, I'm fine.

Didn't we used to have a smiley with an animated tongue, or was that another forum? I'd like one of those. Here, let me draw one for you: :tt2: Pretty cool, huh?

Can I go to bed now? :tt2:


----------



## ismart (Sep 8, 2011)

I do like the new look, but my work computer is having some problems. I mean what do they expect me to work or something? &lt;_&lt;


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 9, 2011)

unhuh :stuart:


----------



## Idolofreak (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah, I like the new forum look. But like any big change, it'll just take a little gettin' used to.


----------



## twolfe (Sep 11, 2011)

Overall I really like the changes.... It seems fast. I worked in IT for many years and we were constantly updating things. So, I'm used to change.

A few things I miss...

1. Seeing the date people joined. It's hard to tell who is a newbie and who is an oldtimer because some people post more frequently.

2. Hibiscusmile and others avatars. Please upload one!

And I used to get notified via email when a new post was added to one of the forums. That stopped working. I've gone in to reset it twice. We'll see if it's working now.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 11, 2011)

Haha, Tammy!

I read your post and thought I'd try the "I like this" button. the same mindless mechanism that tells me that i can't say "###### robin" told me that I had exceeded my "I like this" votes, even though this was the first one. So,

*I Like This!*


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Sep 11, 2011)

I don't care for the layout, seems messier than before, but posting seems less archaic to do so that is nice.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 11, 2011)

I think I am jsut a ghost and I miss the dates too....Peter!


----------



## RevWillie (Sep 11, 2011)

Not fond of it so far: it has lost a couple of my new posts - poof! gone - and I have tried changing my avatar pic 5 times over 2 days and it won't stay changed.

Most of the rest is OK.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 11, 2011)

There are some issues like Avatar's and the new format changed maybe to many things in general and this will need to be addressed, Peter the ball is in your court on this one.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 12, 2011)

I wonder why nothing happened to my avatar, but some other members' avatars are gone?

Also, the disappearing emoticon window can be tricky. It ends up behind all my windows when I close down my browser.

The join dates are missed as well.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Sep 13, 2011)

The join date, Tammy, is visible when you click the member's name. I liked seeing it out and next to each person's post too, but I think they're decision to remove it from the forum face was a good one which prevents excessive scrolling (every line counts). Look how many interests Angelofdeathzz has, at left. It's adding several lines to his signature area which means we all lose cumulative seconds of our lives scrolling through his multiple posts in the forum. The Great Mantis Goddess (BbHn) does keep tabs on such universal expenditures of time and we are all judged in the end.

The avatar issue is a minor annoyance as I have already stated. The ball is in each user's court, in fact, to upload a new one (and let me know if it doesn't work). The software seems to encourage people to use the new "gravatar" system. You'll probably see an option for that when you try to edit your avatar. It doesn't appear that Rebecca has attempted to edit her avatar yet. If anybody else besides RevWillie can attest to an avatar-changing issue, please say so. Perhaps the problem is that old avatars did not meet the current avatar size requirements. Avatars that were too small may now show black lines at the borders, while avatars that were too large were deleted or fail to show currently. I suspect Rebecca has no copy of her avatar on file and so I may only apologize for the loss.

The Like This button is now fixed. Everybody gets 5 "Like This" votes per day.

(I am an update-the-software when updates are available kind of guy.)


----------



## sbugir (Sep 19, 2011)

Well, I haven't been on in a while. I have to say this is pretty spiffy. Nice upgrade!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Sep 19, 2011)

I sent a note to the software company about downtime issues with the new software/forum lately.


----------



## Colorcham427 (Sep 25, 2011)

I AM LOVIN' THIS NEW LOOK AND FEEL TO THE FORUM! ROCK ON!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 26, 2011)

Starting today, it seems that I can't view the forum at all unless I am signed in? Has anyone else had this?


----------



## Peter Clausen (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes, this is covered in the announcements section.


----------

